# Horse color?



## Parker's Mom (Feb 7, 2007)

What color would you call Moonshine? I'm not real good with colors and I just say he's white with black legs, mane and tal lol.
A friend of ours "gave" him to us for our 18 year old daughter to ride. He is under 15 hands but perfect for her since she is only 5' and 100#. they should make a great team.
btw this is my first post here so hello everyone.
Liz


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Buckskin

Dun and Buckskin are often confused. But your guy is most definitely a buckskin. Dun horses MUST have a dorsal stripe. 

Pretty guy! I love the buttermilk buckskins or the very dark, sooty buckskins. Very handsome!

Brittany


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

a buckskin is wat it looks like to me!
ss


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it might be a buckskin too


----------



## Parker's Mom (Feb 7, 2007)

*buttermilk buckskin*

I thought he might be a buttermilk buckskin but wasn't sure. I have another buckskin gelding but he's more of a tan color with black legs, mane and tail. I'll post a picture of him later to see if he is really a buckskin.
Thanks for the replys


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe that's a Buckskin


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Hes so cute he like a teddy bear. I dont no what color you'd call him.But do you know there is no such thing as a white horse. can I ask what colour a buckskin is? I feel stupid asking this question!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

A buckskin is a black horse, plus agouti (makes it bay), plus one cream (makes it dilute to buckskin). 

There are several shades of Buckskin, this horse is one of them. They can range from being very light, like this one, to being very dark. 

There is such thing as a White horse. But there is no such thing as an Albino horse, which I take it, is what you meant. 

Brittany


----------



## Parker's Mom (Feb 7, 2007)

*color*

I had no idea there was no such thing as a white hore. Now I'm going to ask a stupid question....Why not??? I've saw white horses that were truely white with no other color on them. 
I'll post more pictures of Moonshine when he sheds. It'll be interesting to see what color he is then.
I still can't believe he was given away because his owner sold the other horse and he wouldn't stay in the pasture. He's with other horses now and never tries to get out. Lucky us :lol:


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

That statement is not accurate. THERE ARE TRUE WHITE HORSES. It is dominant white. 

However, there is no albinoism in horses. Albinoism means the horse's skin would be pink/translucent, red/pink eyes and the coat would be white. 

It was thought that these WHITE horses were Albino but this has already been disputed and proven that they were not true Albinos and were instead just white horses.

Brittany


----------



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

I had no clue what color he is (everyone says buckskin so I guess he is) but he's so pretty!


----------

